
Smart-rendering views with JSX and incremental DOM - lioeters
https://github.com/eliot-akira/idom
======
lioeters
For a client project, I needed a way to render (one or more times) a fairly
complex form with dynamic input fields.

I've been following React for about a year, but for a number of reasons (size
and complexity of ecosystem) I never could get myself to use it deeply. There
are smaller and simpler alternatives popping up, based on similar concepts.
None of them quite fit my needs, so I wrote my own little module to do only
what I wanted:

\- encapsulated view components

\- ability to build DOM declaratively within JS

\- render new states efficiently, by patching only the difference

Another reason was that I needed a good excuse to learn and use ES6 for a
real-world project.

Anyway, whoever gave me a star on the repo, thanks! :)

